# Tried the ONR today ( pics)



## westerman




----------



## westerman

I first sprayed each panel with solution 3 caps full to 1-1/2 litrs, then washed down with my loaded sponge (Dural professional grouting sponge from Ebay) Then padded dry with a waffle towel.
I finally added Sonax BSD as a drying aid and a spray on my cloth of DD Acrylic spritz to help reduce the drag of the BSD and to add a bit of bling.

It's far from perfect, has swirls but I'm pleased with the 2 hours work.

Harry


----------



## westerman

Sorry guys should have said, this follows up my thread " your never too old...as they say" below VVVV
You can see from the pics that it's impossible to get running water there and as I said at my age, carrying buckets is not easy. The ONR is perfect for what I want to do, it feels odd as it's like wiping the car with water!! but once you start to dry with the MF it feels really slick.

Harry


----------



## A&J

The car looks good to me but 2h seems a bit long...did you go for a lunch in between?  :thumb:

Also you can use the 1:256 mix to prespray so you dont waste product :wave:


----------



## percymon

Fine job - sparkliest car in the town


----------



## westerman

A&J said:


> The car looks good to me but 2h seems a bit long...did you go for a lunch in between?  :thumb:
> 
> Also you can use the 1:256 mix to prespray so you dont waste product :wave:


I used to do these jobs a lot quicker it's a case of steady away now, also living as I do in this retirement complex I have an interruption every 10 minutes with one neighbour or another. I did do the door shuts and all the trim plus engine bay.

Thanks for the tip on the spray soluion. got the mix off youtube I think. I thought it seemed a bit wasteful compared to the solution in the wash bucket.

Harry


----------



## FiestaRed

Great job and as you say, it works for you and that's the whole point.

You mentioned you used Sonax BSD, I wondered if you'd thought of trying OPTs Instant Detailer or Car Wax after the ONR?


----------



## Brian1612

Car looks fantastic! I really need to give ONR a proper run out as a rinseless wash as the results look excellent.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Great work. Recently I've only been able to ONR wash due to time or access to hoses. It's a great product.


----------



## westerman

FiestaRed said:


> Great job and as you say, it works for you and that's the whole point.
> 
> You mentioned you used Sonax BSD, I wondered if you'd thought of trying OPTs Instant Detailer or Car Wax after the ONR?


No, I've used BSD for a few years now after reading about it on here. I find if I spray the MF with something slick, in this care DD acrylic spritz it stops the BSD from grabbing (which to me is it's chief downside) and adds a little bling as regards gloss. I'm always happy to try other things though as that's the exciting bit.


----------



## westerman

pyro-son said:


> Great work. Recently I've only been able to ONR wash due to time or access to hoses. It's a great product.


If you look over the roof of my car in the first picture you'll see a house porch with a pointed ^ roof. That's my house, too far away to reach with any services.


----------



## lowejackson

Nice work, the car looks great. Glad you like ONR but don't forget ONR can also be used on the interior for light cleaning. Also great for inside the home, much cheaper and better than traditional polishing sprays and does not attract dust like the domestic products 

If you are frequently interrupted during washing, one of the nice things about ONR is if it dries on the paint you will get nothing other than a polymer water spot which will easily be removed by adding more ONR.


----------



## Andyblue

Oh very nice, has come up well and nope, you're never too old 

I've got my father in law doing his car now more often and better than he's ever done, as I've passed lots of products along to him, oh that and emotionally blackmailed him as well as giving him lots of grief when it's dirty


----------



## Cookies

That looks absolutely fantastic, Harry. Really stunning colour, and looking so the better for your good work. 

As regards the two hours, I'm of a similar vein. I pause, chat to folk, do a bit. Have a cuppa. Do a bit more etc etc. I can happily pass an entire evening tinkering at the cars. 
Keep up the great work. 

Cheers

Niall


----------



## westerman

lowejackson said:


> Nice work, the car looks great. Glad you like ONR but don't forget ONR can also be used on the interior for light cleaning. Also great for inside the home, much cheaper and better than traditional polishing sprays and does not attract dust like the domestic products
> 
> If you are frequently interrupted during washing, one of the nice things about ONR is if it dries on the paint you will get nothing other than a polymer water spot which will easily be removed by adding more ONR.


Thanks for the tips and advice. Looks like you tempted me to play even more with the stuff. It's certainly versatile and I also love the finish ONR gives around door shuts boot etc.

Harry


----------



## westerman

Cookies said:


> That looks absolutely fantastic, Harry. Really stunning colour, and looking so the better for your good work.
> 
> As regards the two hours, I'm of a similar vein. I pause, chat to folk, do a bit. Have a cuppa. Do a bit more etc etc. I can happily pass an entire evening tinkering at the cars.
> Keep up the great work.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Niall


Hi Niall,
Thank you for your kind remarks. Yes I love the colour and it's one of those colours you can achieve a 'wet look' with the right products which I like. Had a couple of light coloured cars and although they can look great, never looked 'wet'.
I totally agree and can empathise with your ' clean, talk, cuppa' routine. Why would you rush cleaning the car? It's a labour of love.:driver:


----------



## westerman

Andyblue said:


> Oh very nice, has come up well and nope, you're never too old
> 
> I've got my father in law doing his car now more often and better than he's ever done, as I've passed lots of products along to him, oh that and emotionally blackmailed him as well as giving him lots of grief when it's dirty


Son in Law goes to work in his van and leaves his car on the drive. He's not too far away so I like to pop around and spruce it up for him. It's a Saab and being a rag top I only have to do the bottom bit so not too bad.


----------



## BrummyPete

Good work there with ONR, I bought some at Waxstock last year and struggled with using it, think I may have to crack open the bottle again and give it some time to grow on me.


----------



## FiestaRed

westerman said:


> Son in Law goes to work in his van and leaves his car on the drive. He's not too far away so I like to pop around and spruce it up for him. It's a Saab and being a rag top I only have to do the bottom bit so not too bad.


Have you thought about doing the other cars on your estate? You could be sitting on a small goldmine there, I can just imagine the queue of cars waiting for a finish like that.

Way better than the local scratchy £5 car wash and, as you say, you're never to old. :thumb:


----------



## westerman

FiestaRed said:


> Have you thought about doing the other cars on your estate? You could be sitting on a small goldmine there, I can just imagine the queue of cars waiting for a finish like that.
> 
> Way better than the local scratchy £5 car wash and, as you say, you're never to old. :thumb:


I've had it suggested to me before but I'm happy just to potter as and when it suits.


----------



## westerman

BrummyPete said:


> Good work there with ONR, I bought some at Waxstock last year and struggled with using it, think I may have to crack open the bottle again and give it some time to grow on me.


I'ts great stuff once your car is prepped. I had clayed mine, cleaned it with Meg's compound and put on two coats of Collinite 476 only the week before so had a nice surface to work on.
Being home all day every day my car never get's really dirty so the ONR is great to use for sprucing up. Looking at some of the vids on Youtube some do clean really dirty cars with it but it's a bit of a toe curler to watch them:doublesho

Harry


----------



## pt1

I think onr is brilliant stuff,my paintwork is in great condition with a waxed finish so i think it helps the onr.i havent seen it swirl the car,if used correctly.i can get round the whole car in around 15-20 mins then usually top up with bsd or anglewax qd.its all i really use in summer

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

Perfect for summer time and good enough also in winter if you are using it properly


----------



## Naddy37

I’ve used it in winter with no issues. Okay, needed washing twice, but zero issues.


----------



## A&J

Naddy37 said:


> I've used it in winter with no issues. Okay, needed washing twice, but zero issues.


What I do lately is I use two exactly the same sponges (one is old, one is newer) and wash the same panel twice with both sponges, rinse them in the rinse bucket and off I go to the next panel. Sometimes I repeat the process several times until the panel starts beading from ONR. If its flat on the surface I wont dry it yet. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## FiestaRed

Just tried ONR on the bugs that splattered the front of my car after a journey yesterday. Pleased to say it worked really well, left it dwell for a few minutes and it did the trick quite easily.


----------

